# Gundog book



## Sav (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi 
I am a former Vizsla owner about to take the plunge and home another pup shortly.
I have been trying to get hold of a copy of " how to help your Gundog train themselves" but have been unable to locate a copy at a reasonable price.
Does anyone know where I can get a copy?
Also, I will be looking for some training classes in the Sudbury Suffolk area. Does anyone have any experience of local training classes 
Many thanks
Sav


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I was able to get a copy from the local library (I am in Canada).


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I found just found this one on amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ords=how+to+help+your+gundog+train+themselves


----------



## Sav (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm in the UK and have had nothing but bad experiences buying from Amazon😳
Thanks for your help though.


----------

